
Traffic light tech will be tested in UK, allows cars to leverage signal change - rbanffy
https://techxplore.com/news/2018-05-traffic-tech-uk-cars-leverage.html
======
reacharavindh
It seems like a necessary thing to do, rather than relying on car's CV
algorithms to (1) detect traffic lights and then (2) identify
red/yellow/green. But, it poses an easy vector for a malicious actor to cause
chaos. I hope this system will be built as an universal open standard that can
be tested for such vulnerabilities.

I can only think of the movie Italian Job, where the napster guy hacks into
the traffic lights and get a free pass for their minis.

------
dx034
What is the advantage over motion/heat detection that has been in use at
traffic lights for over a decade? If the new tech just uses the smartphone
connection to detect if a car is approaching, why not simply detect cars? That
also allows to control for size of the car, queues and isn't dependent on the
smartphone used.

~~~
xxsq
The article mentions the smartphone or eventually autonomous cars will be able
to time their speed to alleviate the "wait times" at the light. Its not just
detection but immediate action thereafter to the vehicle, not just the lights
themselves.

